
[video] The guy who houses hundreds of startups - antr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okORhMTTkwM&feature=youtu.be
======
acoyfellow
Absolutely love this. I﻿ would kill for the opportunity for 5 minutes with
him. Does anyone have his assistant Tracy's twitter?!

